# Seasonal Allergies and Riding



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Allergy season is apparently in full swing. My nose drips, my eyes burn and water and I start choking on my own spit; so I'm having to take at least one hand off the reins, wipe my nose etc. So I can't trot or canter for very long because I have to take ummm "snot" breaks. 

I'm not allergic to horses, I am allergic to grass though especially timothy and bermuda...and guess what the barn feeds? 100% bermuda. Ana loves that stuff; me, not so much.

I've tried pretty much all the allergy remedies. Claritin does nothing for me. Benadryl works but makes me too drowsy to function. Zyrtec works well but also makes me too drowsy to function. So the doc suggested taking it at night, but I'm still drowsy the next day and have to double up on caffeine. By the time I get to the barn, the Zyrtec has half/way worn off plus I'm jittery from the extra caffeine. 

I also tried Allegra and Alavert; no noticeable improvement.

What do you all do for seasonal allergies?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I get anyone visiting from the UK to bring me something called Beconase - its a steroid type nasal spray and works really well - I think you can only get it on prescription here in the US
I have the same trouble with allergy meds that are anti histamines as even the non drowsy ones make me sleepy so have to take them at night
You could try a face mask - uncomfortable but they do help - as does washing your hair every night - the pollens really stick to it and then transfer to your pillows.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

jaydee said:


> I get anyone visiting from the UK to bring me something called Beconase - its a steroid type nasal spray and works really well - I think you can only get it on prescription here in the US
> I have the same trouble with allergy meds that are anti histamines as even the non drowsy ones make me sleepy so have to take them at night
> You could try a face mask - uncomfortable but they do help - as does washing your hair every night - the pollens really stick to it and then transfer to your pillows.


I didn't know that about pollen sticking to hair. Wearing a face mask does not sound appealing at all. I might try taking Zyrtec in the afternoon that way it's fresh in my system when I go ride in the evening. Hopefully I won't fall asleep on Ana's back.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

This may be a bit more serious than you are looking for but, how about allergy shots? I used to be allergic to every type of grass, pollen, and tree under the sun. I got shots for a bit and stopped because I thought they hadn't helped at all. Turns out I don't have any seasonal allergies anymore (I just couldn't tell because I have pets and am allergic to anything with fur lol). Anyway, turns out they worked really well. I'm going to start getting shots again, but for the pet allergies this time (they didn't have the shots for pet allergies before).


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

^^ what she said
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I have considered allergy shots but since they didn't really work for either of my dogs I'm skeptical. If it gets much worse I guess it will be my last resort.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I swear by nasocort, and it appears it is no longer prescription!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I just got some Nasacort last week-it is really helping-and no drowsiness! I take it at night, so I can sleep better.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It looks like nasocort is much the same as the UK spray I use - which is good news if I can buy it over the counter here now and not have to pay to see the GP every time - they wouldn't issue on a repeat prescription because its a steroid I suppose.
I would try it as it makes a real difference to the quality of my life in allergy season


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I will. Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

15 years ago, I had allergies so bad I was barely able to function. Horrible nasal congestion, asthma attacks, itchy eyes that would swell shut, the whole nine yards. Medication and shots did not work and I was at my wits end. I just stayed inside all summer - and still felt miserable. I had acupuncture as a last resort because I read somewhere it might help. I didn't think it would work, but it did wonders for me. I go back every five years for a 'refresher', but I can be outside all day now without any issues.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

ShadowRider said:


> 15 years ago, I had allergies so bad I was barely able to function. Horrible nasal congestion, asthma attacks, itchy eyes that would swell shut, the whole nine yards. Medication and shots did not work and I was at my wits end. I just stayed inside all summer - and still felt miserable. I had acupuncture as a last resort because I read somewhere it might help. I didn't think it would work, but it did wonders for me. I go back every five years for a 'refresher', but I can be outside all day now without any issues.


Interesting. It's probably one of the few things I haven't tried.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Buy local honey, that has not been processed, and take a TBSP each morning. This puts the allergens into your body, like allergy shots do...with no sticking.

And can use it on biscuits, in coffee...but works.

Been doing it since '85, and works every time.

Local farmers markets will carry it, but can also check with your state's apiary society to find beekeepers in your area.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Palomine said:


> Buy local honey, that has not been processed, and take a TBSP each morning. This puts the allergens into your body, like allergy shots do...with no sticking.
> 
> And can use it on biscuits, in coffee...but works.
> 
> ...


So do you start with just a drop of honey and gradually work your way up to a spoon full?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mnevans (Apr 13, 2014)

I would definitely try the honey idea! Honey is so good for your body, also if you can check your old over the counter meds that you have tried and see if they are Extended Release(ER). Because you may be getting too high of a dose at once instead of it being released over a period of time. Also supplement with some vitamins(even a multivitamin) and there are also some others that will give you energy without the use of caffeine( I use the Now brand that has energy capsules). I have to take Loratadine (Zyrtec) Extended release every day for allergies and I supplement with the Now Energy capsules along with my multivitamin.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm just putting this out there because it worked for me.
It sounds odd, but this is my second year of 90% reduced allergies, and I'm allergic to horse dander, most grasses, weeds, molds, broom, yada .....

I got introduced to Serrapeptase, which is an enzyme produced from silk worms, when a friend of mine fell off a cliff onto her knees. She said she was taking it because it digests scar tissue. Fair enough, both my husband and I have areas of scar tissue on us so i began taking it. At first I was taking 30K IU once or twice a day, and this was at the beginning of my allergy season (Mid April). It didn't seem to do anything. I read that due to serrapeptase not reacting to anything high doses were ok, so I did 90K to 120K -on an EMPTY stomach. In a week's time I noticed my allergies had almost disappeared.

That was two years ago. I don't normally take serrapeptase all year long, but begin in January or February. This year, I began to take it in march consistently just once a day, and right now, my allergies are 95% gone. I do have the odd sneeze or running nose - for a minute or two. But nothing compared to what I had. 

My theory of how serrapeptase works for me is that it reduces inflammation in the small intestine. I might have food sensitivities but not food allergies. If this stuff can reduce the inflammation in the gut, then environmental stressors like pollen and dander don't push an already overloaded immune system further. I would not say there is scar tissue in my gut, but certainly it seems to reduce inflammation to such a degree I don't get allergies.

This is just worked for me, but maybe it will help someone else. Serrapeptase has been found beneficial for those with fibrosis in the lungs as it does digest and clear the scar tissue.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

livelovelaughride said:


> I'm just putting this out there because it worked for me.
> It sounds odd, but this is my second year of 90% reduced allergies, and I'm allergic to horse dander, most grasses, weeds, molds, broom, yada .....
> 
> I got introduced to Serrapeptase, which is an enzyme produced from silk worms, when a friend of mine fell off a cliff onto her knees. She said she was taking it because it digests scar tissue. Fair enough, both my husband and I have areas of scar tissue on us so i began taking it. At first I was taking 30K IU once or twice a day, and this was at the beginning of my allergy season (Mid April). It didn't seem to do anything. I read that due to serrapeptase not reacting to anything high doses were ok, so I did 90K to 120K -on an EMPTY stomach. In a week's time I noticed my allergies had almost disappeared.
> ...


That is very interesting. I've never even heard of that. I did notice that when I eat less gluten that I feel and look better overall so with me it might just be gluten overload.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

mnevans said:


> I would definitely try the honey idea! Honey is so good for your body, also if you can check your old over the counter meds that you have tried and see if they are Extended Release(ER). Because you may be getting too high of a dose at once instead of it being released over a period of time. Also supplement with some vitamins(even a multivitamin) and there are also some others that will give you energy without the use of caffeine( I use the Now brand that has energy capsules). I have to take Loratadine (Zyrtec) Extended release every day for allergies and I supplement with the Now Energy capsules along with my multivitamin.


Interesting. I haven't really noticed a difference with the ER vs regular; they all make me equally drowsy. Taking them at night helps a little bit but I'm still in a fog the next day and by the time I get to the barn they've worn off completely. I already take a boatload of vitamins but haven't tried the energy capsules so I will look into that. Thank you!


----------



## iDressage (Sep 21, 2013)

this is a strange tip, and I didn't read your responses so sorry if someone suggested these things...

I'm a singer in addition to a rider and there are a few things that really help me as a singer because my allergies really mess up my singing voice and it's awful. 

I don't use all of these tips but: 
1) take a shower before bed or after being outside at the end of the day to wash all of the pollen from you 
2) get baby shampoo (tear-free) and shampoo your eyelashes and eyes every night because pollen collects there and irritates your eyes while you sleep 
3) consider taking your allergy medicine right maybe an hour or so before you go outside.

I personally take Zyrtec liquid-gels (one per night) every evening and that fortunately works well for me. I also have Nasonex nasal spray which really helps with post-nasal drip and my sinuses, which is a slightly separate but related issue.

I know how you feel, but just don't give up! your body is trying to fight irritants I'm sure and I wouldn't be surprised if you strengthen and become more immune to your allergens


----------

